# Available Now: "The LO.VE. Piano" - LOw VElocity piano for soft playing



## VSTBuzz (May 16, 2019)

*The Love Piano* was an experiment – what would happen if we recorded a grand piano to be used *specifically for soft playing?*

The result ("LO.VE. Piano" = LOw VElocity) is the result...was more beautiful than we imagined – a beautiful, rich and intimate sound, full of character and nuance, that retains is clarity even at low velocities.

With up to 12 velocity layers, the library is is 6GB in size and retains a very well defined sound while remaining in the dynamic range of “p” to “mf” without getting “muddy” or “washy”.

It’s absolutely perfect for Newman-esque playing, film/TV/game underscore, drama, ambient music and so much more.

This is a very unique library that we believe will become your main tool for _*writing beautiful, intimate piano music*_.

Intro price of €29, *but *depending on how many reward points you have from previous purchases, you can get this product for less, or even potentially for free!

Learn more at https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/the-love-piano/


----------



## puremusic (May 16, 2019)

This totally suits me.. :D

The velocity setting on my piano doesn't even let me hit the hard notes.. Will I have to change it for this one's sake? ;D


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 16, 2019)

Walkthrough of the sounds


----------



## Fleer (May 16, 2019)

I. Need. This.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 16, 2019)




----------



## constaneum (May 16, 2019)

Will i get the love of my life with this ?


----------



## Fleer (May 19, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Will i get the love of my life with this ?


I thought you’d never ask.


----------



## mouse (May 20, 2019)

Looks like something I could....love...


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 23, 2019)

And its released! More info in the original post

https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/the-love-piano/

Intro price of only €29 (or less / possibly free depending on how many reward points you have!). Login to your account to see what your unique price is.


----------



## rollasoc (May 23, 2019)

I don't need another piano thank you... Ooooooohhhh I bought it... Doh! (uses all my reward points)


----------



## Haakond (May 27, 2019)

Love the intimate sound of the piano. I can see myself going to this library a lot in the future!
This is my first attempt with it


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 28, 2019)

For a 'first attempt', that is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Haakond (May 28, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> For a 'first attempt', that is amazingly beautiful.


Thank you very much!


----------



## CGR (May 28, 2019)

VSTBuzz said:


> And its released! More info in the original post
> 
> https://vstbuzz.com/the-vault/the-love-piano/
> 
> Intro price of only €29 (or less / possibly free depending on how many reward points you have!). Login to your account to see what your unique price is.



I'm liking the sound of the demos. Who is the developer behind The Love Piano?


----------



## BenG (May 29, 2019)

CGR said:


> I'm liking the sound of the demos. Who is the developer behind The Love Piano?



Emmett Cooke is the developer! 
*Source: *I wrote one of the demos


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 31, 2019)

BenG said:


> Emmett Cooke is the developer!
> *Source: *I wrote one of the demos



Thanks Ben! Glad everyone is liking the library


----------



## VSTBuzz (Jun 7, 2019)

More demo tracks!


----------

